# New Puppy hates crate?



## Jonl (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello - I am new the forums as we just received our new little bundle of joy - Bentley. He arrived Wednesday evening and I read the "BEFORE you get a Puppy" book - so I was ready to "train him right". lol We have a 9 year old lab, Molly, that my husband crate trained and took to training when she was a puppy and I can say she is THE BEST dog! I loved this little man before he ever arrived and want him to be a "good dog" too. BUT - I may have blocked this from training Molly, but I have never heard a puppy screech, howl and cry so much when you put him in the crate? Is this normal? He also has NO interest in the Kong or chew toys we have put in his crate. I know my concerns may be premature as we have not even had him 48 hours, but you hear a baby "cry" you think something is wrong.

So....help? lol Tell me he is fine and he will "figure it out" soon enough? How long do you normally have to do the confinement phase - where I take him out hourly to do his business and play a little. A few weeks? Our other dogs have always loved their crates...so just checking.

So excited to have this forum as a resource. Thank you in advance!

Merry Christmas! I received the best gift!! I told my husband I wanted a Havanese puppy or to adopt a baby - he jumped at the puppy option! lol

Jonl

ps - How can I add picture? I see insert image, but it asks for a URL. Thanks - still learning...


----------



## Jonl (Dec 19, 2011)

*Picture of Bentley*

I wanted to share a pic of our sweet baby. Couldn't figure it out in original post.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, I like this article for crate training. Always let your dog go in on his own. http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/crate-training-dogs-puppies/ He won't like his kong, in there because he is stressed right now. You have to go slow wilth introducing the crate. He needs to be in either the crate or long term expen, whenever he can't be watched. What a darling.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! He is adorable! I love the fluffy whiteness of him. (That won't last. Digging holes is too much fun.)

The crate: eek. It is hard to do but it is the safest place for him if you aren't there. I feed Jack in his crate. We did short spans of time, a little longer each time. Jack got used to it.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww. Baxter cried much more than our other puppy. Now, he puts himself in his crate every night at ten. Hang in there -- it is SO worth it (for both of you).


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome, Joni. Some take to the crate right away and others like yours take a little longer. My dogs get fed in either a crate or x-pen. When we put them in, we give a small treat. He'll learn to like his crate in time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just got this one now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I used Susan Garrett's crate games, which has a lot in common with this video. (though there is a lot more to the SG program) I think the most important thing is to build value in the crate so that the dog looks at the crate as a great place to be. I think people make the mistake of just shutting a puppy in the crate before teaching them what a crate is all about.

I spent quite a bit of time doing crate games with Kodi, and he will will run into his crate from anywhere when I ask him to. As a result, when we are at shows or just visiting at someone else's house, he is perfectly comfortable and happy hanging out in his crate when he needs to.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I love the "disappear " cue! Definitely going to use that one for new pup Thinkj it would be hysterical to say and have her poof into her crate LOL
ound: (sorry apparently I'm easily amused)


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I watched the video and it is so helpful. I am getting my puppy in 3 1/2 weeks. What is the disappear cue and why did the trainer use a clicker. Do I need to use that?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

fabulous video. thank you veryone for all your valuable tips.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

loriabigail said:


> I watched the video and it is so helpful. I am getting my puppy in 3 1/2 weeks. What is the disappear cue and why did the trainer use a clicker. Do I need to use that?


The clicker is a type of training that teaches the dog when it is doing something correct or what you want. You can teach just about anything using a clicker. The best way to learn is to read up on it and practice. Here's a good place to start. http://www.clickertraining.com/what_is_clicker_training


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

lucky for me oreo came crate trained. first crate trained dog i ever had and what a godsend.

i watched the video about a month ago and now oreo will goto his crate on command.

he'll sleep outside the crate for a bit and will get up to go into his crate for the rest of the night.

we just got him a new crate the is bigger and loved it right away.


----------

